# Re: [EVDL] How do we get non-conversion people comfortable with buying your conversio



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How do we get non-conversion people comfortable with buying your conversio*



> Al Lococo wrote:
> > I thought I was making a small point. Once an individual sells a car, they
> > are no longer responsible. Especially if they explicitly state the sale is
> > "as is".
> ...


----------

